# Da** Storms



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Done had 2 today and now another one is coming. I swear its aiming for my hometown. It has just barley passed me, but now (this new bigger one) news is saying its headed right this way all of a sudden lol. Tornado hit about 30 miles east from me this mornig and about 35 miles north awhile ago. Any of yall in this storm?


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Be safe stay outta dodge! Thank god no lol im in Washington State


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep I am in Lithia Springs waiting for it to hit us. Be safe!!! Georgia Folks don't go out if you don't have to.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

There is a 4th super cell right behind this other one about to come thru. If I disappear it was a Tornado lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I have family in Douglasville, Fayetteville & Griffin! My Dad & ex(still)stepmommy use to live in Villa Rica.

Be safe Yall! My Aunt works for GEMA & says this is suppose to be a real doozey tonight


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers! Stay safe!!


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably the same storm that just came through Knoxville about 2 hours ago. Was getting the start of some funnel clouds out of it here. Here are some pics different friends from around my area has sent me.



















If I seen this 1 you best believe I'd be turning around lol. This was right at the Bowater paper plant in Athens Tn.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW Dmc those are cool pics!! Those are def funnel clouds. Hope you guys are safe as well!! Everyone bring the dog's in if they are outside!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah we've been getting the leftover clouds and storms here in Louisiana...y'all stay safe!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow very cool pics, looks scary thankfully with all the mountains we have here we never get those, closest I have seen one is like this in pictures. hope you all stay safe.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

A few more pics I've gotten. The hail is really coming down now. And thx. for the well wishes guys. We are getting some crazy storms here. As soon as 1 stops another 1 kicks in!



















Hail out of my yard. Glad the truck is in the garage lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Those pics are crazy!!! Hope everyone is OK. Saw they did a lot of damage. Those storms are supposed to be heading into NC tomorrow. Hopefully they die down a little.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW That is insane!! It just started lightening here. I am glad everyone is ok. Wild Deuce I heard on the weather channel that once it reaches you guys it should have died down quite a bit so hopefully you guys won't get anything serious. Lauren and Ronnie I hope you guys are ok as well!!


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe it's about done here now. Got so many pics friends have sent me its unreal. Here is a few more lol.

East side of Knoxville.



















West Knoxville the side I live on. Imagine hitting this at 50 mph.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is crazy. We've had 2 tornado warnings here in Ohio so far today and now we are under thunderstorm warnings for the night. We haven't seen nothing like you are showing in the your pics though, so far.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got off of work I am in Woodstock and they said there is a tornado on the ground off 75 in Bartow County about 30 minutes from me. Sirens been going off all night here.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

be safe, not to bad here in Stn Mtn, hope it stays this way....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't believe the wild weather you guys are having. Be safe, Americans!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tornado watch expired here at 1030 pm. Rain has stopped, but we still have some flickers of lightning here. Temp has definitely dropped now, and feels great compared to this afternoon when I was at work. D, I believe I saw your first pic of the hail on the news tonight on channel 10 lol. I swear they showed that exact pic. Great pix though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

You could have a friend of mine took it and posted it on our local news facebook page. They was a lot on there that were crazy.

Facebook WBIR WEATHER

Check this 1 out that a student from UT took. It's a awesome pic of lightning.

Fan photos from WBIR Weather


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

You guys down south have been getting some bad storms, I feel for ya. We are just cold, doesn't want to warm up, snowed last week...sucks


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I keep thinking what could have happened had the government shut down. Where would the families in the southeast be right now?

It's heart wrenching


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that hail is crazy , wow glad everyone is ok , how much damage did that storm end up doing?


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well as far as tornadoes not that much. But a lot of wind and and hail damage. Alabama got the worst of it from what I've seen. Here is a vid of what hit them. We need to keep them in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

This is from Ringgold GA. Right above me in Dalton, Ga and right below Chattanooga, tn for those of us in the south familiar with these areas. I used to live in Ringgold just last yr. My wife is from there and all her family is there. I took these pics of the news after we got done watching I rewound it to take pics to share with friends. I used to live in some apartments about 300 yards from its main path. My in-laws are all safe, just without power. We went up today to try and get a look and to see my mother-in-law, but they have the on ramps blocked off and most of the roads around the city. They are still trying to do counts and you have to have proper ID to get in. Since we used to live there we knew back roads, but we didnt get to get into the MAIN disaster area to see it first hand. News said there was multiple tornadoes and 1 of them was a mile wide and that it Ringgold got hit the worse. How true that is I dont know, but I know from watching the news clips it gave me cold chills and if your not from there you wouldnt know anything, but I have lived there and everything that was there is not there and barely recognizable. Im am going to try and do some volunteer work. New said this may be a record month for tornadoes. Maybe the south? I know last week or 2 NC had like 175 and there was over a 100 this week in the south. All the storms we got was actually ONE BIG BAD MOFO with a lot of supercells (tornado producers). The first pic with the cops you see. The rd from where the photographer was standing is where I used to live (Boynton Dr)

The area across the street is where all the restaurants, gas stations, hotels were. As you can see its nothing. The town was literally flattened out


Oh before I forget. My mother called me as the storm/s were going on and said a tornado hit in Calhoun right below me at a friends house. I never heard of Calhoun getting hit but anyway she was tellin me to leave cause there was one at the exit below me. I already had kids in my room ready to get in our closet. But with her calling, my brother calling and aunt telling me to get out of my house I started getting nervous and my wife was trippin. Kids were scared and I was tryin to keep everyone calm, but my nerves got the best of me too, so I was like lets go. Iw as thinkin the tornado was an exit down traveling around 50 mph I could get us out of here. I got everyone in the car (5 of us) wife was tryin to grab stuff I was like come on we dont have time she was like the baby dont have car seat I was like we dont have time lets go now!!!! Get in car and I cant see at night as it is. Start driving down the rd and transformers were blowing up beside. MAAAAN I knew we were done got I just kept going northwest cause they said it was heading northeast to where my mom was and she was tryin to get us there I was like no! its coming there. Whole time Im tryin to be cool just imagining a tornado on my @$$ knowing I should not be drivin in it. We ended up at the ER cause I couldnt drive with all the wind and rain, but man that was scary. I cant imagine actually being in one. Sorry Im done talkin now for those who read this far lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Scary stuff. My thoughts are with everyone affected.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh number of deaths are still unkown. They still have helicopters flying, dogs, search and rescue etc looking for people. Will be awhile before they know how many people are missing. Its crazy and sad is all I can say. Im so glad me and my family were not living there anymore


----------

